# pumpkins vs winter squash



## Ariel72 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've read several posts about feeding pumpkins to goats.  I was wondering if anyone has tried growing and feeding winter squash...like butternut or acorn...for winter feeding since they last through the winter better.  What is the advantage to pumpkins, are the vines more prolific?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just speculating here but maybe it has something to do with the fact that pumpkins are really cheap after October 31st.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 8, 2011)

Found this information:

The pumpkin belongs to the plant genus Cucurbita, comprising melons and squash like fruits. The seeds of many species in this plant genus are regarded as being very potent and effective teniafuges - these are de-worming agents that can easily paralyze and eliminate intestinal worms from the digestive system of a person. Among these useful species, the pumpkin itself is a primary example, the seeds or pepo of the pumpkin, derived from the name for the plant C. pepo L are excellent against intestinal parasites. A similar action against intestinal parasites is also displayed by the seeds contained in the autumn squash called C. maxima Duchesne and of the Canadian pumpkin or crookneck squash, botanically called the C. moschata (Duchesne). These herbaceous plants all produce very large and edible fruits, are characterized by the presence of a running stem and are vine like; all belong to the plant family Cucurbitaceae - all melons like plants. This plant family has many cultivated varieties of plants used either for their food value or as herbal medicine.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 8, 2011)

Also found this:
http://frugalhomesteads.blogspot.com/2010_08_29_archive.html


Pumpkin  and sunflower seeds are not  the only seed that can be roasted and eaten. Some squash varieties are much tastier than pumpkin seed are and many are  much meatier. They  are also very healthy to eat as they are full of potassium, magnesium, phosphorus, zinc, iron, copper and vitamin K. They are also a great source for fiber in  the diet.To roast the seeds of any winter squash; Wash, allow to dry overnight on a cookie sheet,  toss with a tablespoon or so of olive oil and a bit of sea salt and roast at 275 for about twenty minutes. Allow them to cool and store in an airtight container.

All the remaining guts and peels can be fed to  the critters for a snack ,so no part of the squash  is going to waste. All pumpkin and winter squash seeds are natural worming agents. They 
contain a deworming compound called cocurbitacin. Now  this compound does not work on all parasites but along with natural doses of vitamin A and a healthy diet, one can almost eliminate worm  issues with livestock. To use as a wormer, just grind the seeds up  and mix into feed rations.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 8, 2011)

A bunch of those posts were mine, I'm sure.  I live next to a farmer who raises mostly holiday stuff, xmas trees, pumpkins and gourds and squashes for decorating, corn stalks, etc.  As soon as each holiday is over, I can go pick up whatever I want.  It is mostly pumpkins for the goats.  When there are squashes and those little pumpkins, I get a lot of those and store them in my cool cellar in boxes lined with empty paper feed sacks.  I sort them once a week and set aside anything that looks mildly suspicious to feed right away or dispose of....but rarely to I have to throw anything out if I am diligent about it.

I feed the field pumpkins first, as they are the first to go to mush.  The larger squashes second, and last, the little hard pumpkins.  I can get through February in a good year....that is about four months of feeding pumpkins!  A great deal for free food.  I cook some up for us, too, and freeze the puree for use in soups, stews, and occasional baked goods.  I also love having something fresh to give to my animals (hens get some, too).

I got many, many sacks of corn stripped from the stalks they sold for fall decorating, and my pigs ate all they wanted.  

It never hurts to ask!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 8, 2011)

One advantage pumpkins may have is the number of seeds they produce over butternut. Just a thought.


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh free pumpkins...what a good deal.  Maybe I'll grow some other types of squash for the goats, too.  Then after Halloween we can see if we can scare up some more...sorry for the pun...couldn't resist.  

Do the seeds have to be ground to take advantage of their worming properties or does feeding them whole accomplish some of the same things?


----------



## freemotion (Feb 10, 2011)

I just chop the entire veg and don't worry about it too much.  It can't/shouldn't be your entire worming program, anyways!  Interestingly, the farmer who gives me most of the pumpkins that I get told me that the deer get into his fields and just break open the pumpkins and eat all the seeds.  My pigs did the same thing, preferring the seeds first.


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

My goats do the same thing...they eat the seeds and the stringy stuff that the seeds are in...then refuse to eat the pulp of the pumpkin  

Mine don't seem to be fond of the pulp of any squash actually...just the seeds.  So I would get one or two and try them out before investing a lot of time or effort into getting them squash.  I do the squash for me and take the seeds and "guts" to the goats now.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 10, 2011)

If you live in an area where the pasture is pretty much gone by November, they will likely develop a taste for the pumpkins, especially if you offer them several times and in smallish amounts.  Or put them in a communal feeder so there is competition at first.  I do chop them up into little pieces and put them in their feed bins, so that might be another reason why mine are so enthusiastic about them.  Conditioned response.  If it is in the bin it must be good!  Sometimes the youngsters are not interested in a new food, but if they are still nursing, they will see mama eat it and try it.

Lactating does will eat ANYTHING I put into their feed bins!


----------

